# Annoyed



## love2482 (Dec 10, 2007)

I told my roommate that she was more than welcome to use my makeup, and she has taken advantage of that. Yesterday, I stopped by my house with my BF to take a shower, and when I got out of the shower, he handed me some of my makeup she used (MAC concealer &amp; my Diorskin Icone). The concealor was EMPTY and my Diorskin foundation was had two HUGE burn holes in it- apparently she dropped her flat iron on it. It pisses me off that she didn't tell me, but waited and gave it to HIM to tell me!!!! ARRRRGGG I am sooo aggrivated, and I don't know how I should handle the situation. I want to tell her I don't want her using my stuff anymore, but how??


----------



## magosienne (Dec 10, 2007)

considering my diplomatic sense, i would come into her room, and ask straight :

-why did she used up until it was empty the concealer (i consider normal the courtesy of a warning so you can at least get another one instead of facing the fact that it's empty)

-why is she not careful (more careful than with her own stuff considering it's not hers) with the stuff you _graciously_ let her use ?

-why did she let your bf tell you? if she has so little confidence in herself, it's because she knows she abused your kindness and knows she has rightfully obtained a good beating. or she doesn't care, in that case, lol she'd better hide any object that can be used as a weapon.

i think the least she can do is shut up, buy you new items, and definitely stop using your makeup. that girl has to know how much it is important and how much it costs.

may i suggest you put your makeup elsewhere starting from now ?


----------



## monniej (Dec 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I told my roommate that she was more than welcome to use my makeup, and she has taken advantage of that. Yesterday, I stopped by my house with my BF to take a shower, and when I got out of the shower, he handed me some of my makeup she used (MAC concealer &amp; my Diorskin Icone). The concealor was EMPTY and my Diorskin foundation was had two HUGE burn holes in it- apparently she dropped her flat iron on it. It pisses me off that she didn't tell me, but waited and gave it to HIM to tell me!!!! ARRRRGGG I am sooo aggrivated, and I don't know how I should handle the situation. I want to tell her I don't want her using my stuff anymore, but how?? i'd ask her to replace it! without batting an eye, that's exactly what i would do. if she does, all is well. if she doesn't we both know that she can never use my stuff again. end of story!


----------



## love2482 (Dec 10, 2007)

The concealor I'm not so worried about, I have tons of concealors, but I am really pissed off about the Diorskin. That stuff costs $40, and she is careless enough to ruin it?!?!?!??! This morning I put a big sign on top of my makeup that said "PLEASE DO NOT USE MY MAKEUP". I really want to ask her to buy me a new Diorskin, but I don't know how.


----------



## monniej (Dec 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The concealor I'm not so worried about, I have tons of concealors, but I am really pissed off about the Diorskin. That stuff costs $40, and she is careless enough to ruin it?!?!?!??! This morning I put a big sign on top of my makeup that said "PLEASE DO NOT USE MY MAKEUP". I really want to ask her to buy me a new Diorskin, but I don't know how. just say" you know, that diorskin cost $40. since it's ruined now don't you think you should help replace it?"


----------



## Karren (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree with Monniej... There's use and then there's abuse.. She crossed the line IMHO... You break it you bought it!!

Tell her you want a new bottle of Diorskin for Christmas... And if that hint doesn't work send her a bill!!

Lol


----------



## magosienne (Dec 10, 2007)

i agree, and even if you don't care about the concealer, just for principles, ask for a replacement too.


----------



## Kallisto (Dec 10, 2007)

I wonder how you hadled it. Because I would tell her to buy it immediatelly and never touch my things again.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 10, 2007)

I definitely think she should replace both of the items. Is that the way she received them when she first asked if she could "borrow?" Clearly those products work for her.


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 10, 2007)

Ugh, I'd be pi**ed! You should tell her how much it costed, and tell her how many hours you had to work to pay for it! for me it'd be like 5hours just to pay for it!!! And that it's not fair that because of her carelessness, you wasted 5 hours of your life.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 10, 2007)

Everyone gave good advice and you have every right to be upset. I'd tell her too what it cost and that she should replace it and i wouldn't let her use any of your makeup anymore.

If i ruined something of someones, I'd go out and replace it. I wouldn't have to be told.


----------



## love2482 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice yall. I was just worried how to approach it because she did NOT offer to replace the items (I think most people would, right??), and just gave them back (to my BF, not me) like it was no big deal.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 10, 2007)

Be diplomatic, but ask her to replace the items. If they weren't new or nearly new when she used them, you can't ask for full replacement price. She certanly should help you replace the Doirskin.


----------



## macface (Dec 10, 2007)

I think you should tell her to replaced it.Its your money and your time.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 11, 2007)

Dont share makeup next time. i think its kinda gross anyway.


----------



## nics1972 (Dec 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i agree, and even if you don't care about the concealer, just for principles, ask for a replacement too. my thoughts exactly. it doesnt matter how many concealers you have.. this is just not done and asking her to buy you replacements will drive the point home.. unless she is totally dumb.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 11, 2007)

some people have no shame...she could have at least apologized and offered to replace it


----------



## Manda (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't like confronting people, but when someone ruins something of mine (especially makeup, expensive makeup) I let them know.

Some people HAVE to be told, I have friends that don't think about just going out and replacing stuff, they have to be told, weird.


----------



## christinag82 (Dec 11, 2007)

I think you should ask her to replace both items. It's common courtesy for her to replace them and if she's not thinking of it on her own then you should mention it to her.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 14, 2007)

Ask her to replace the iteams she damaged and give her one more chance and if she messes up again, then tell her to stop using your mua.


----------



## luxotika (Dec 14, 2007)

Don't ask her to replace them....TELL her to replace them. Make her think there is no other option. It's not just about makeup, there are basic human deceny principles here.


----------



## speedy (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree with everyone else, tell her that she has to replace them. She took advantage of you being kind to her, and she was totally wrong about it. She needs to replace what she used, and not touch your m/u again.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 14, 2007)

She sounds like a wimp asking her boyfriend to do her dirty work. She was trying to avoid a confrontation, it might be a good idea to give her one, and like everyone says she should replace what she has ruined.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 15, 2007)

So, what did you do?


----------



## han (Dec 15, 2007)

if it were me i would ASK her to replace the damage mu, then i would TELL her not to use my mu again, i wouldnt be rude about it because accidents do happen and she was probably nervous or scared to tell you herself. just tell her its best if you guys dont share personal item for hygiene purposes, i know your upset and you have every reason to be, maybe this happend so you could cease the mu shareing


----------



## colormeup (Dec 15, 2007)

How can you use MAC concealer in any short amount of time. I think I've had mine for almost 6 months.


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 16, 2007)

Some people don't understand the value of anything. She probably really has no clue that your makeup costs so much and thought nothing of using the rest of it and damaging your foundation. Not that I'm sticking up for her at all.

I think I would explain to her that what she used and damaged is expensive and that you will not allow her to borrow again.

I was so ticked off when I came home one day while my sister was living with me and my mascara and other makeup items were strewn about the bathroom like it was nothing. I am extremely particular about my makeup only being used on myself and it staying organized in my traincase. So needless to say, I was upset.


----------



## love2482 (Dec 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How can you use MAC concealer in any short amount of time. I think I've had mine for almost 6 months. Yeah, I had it for probably a year! And there was still half of it left! I think she was treating it like foundation or something.

Anyway, despite the advice, I chose to just forget it and get over it. I didn't ask her to replace it (yeah, i know). I have pretty much been staying with my boyfriend all week, so I haven't seen her all that much recently. All week though, she has been sending me text messages asking me to take her to go shopping (her car is not functioning). Is it just me or is she kind of a mooch??


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 17, 2007)

Has she any idea how much money MAC costs??? Tell her she has to pay for the make-up used or you'll choke her. lOL


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 21, 2007)

How rude of her. I'd cut her off from my stash and tell her I'm expecting a replacement of what she ruined.


----------



## justdragmedown (Dec 24, 2007)

She shoul atleast pay for half of your foundation as well as half of your concealer since she was using it.

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I had it for probably a year! And there was still half of it left! I think she was treating it like foundation or something. 
Anyway, despite the advice, I chose to just forget it and get over it. I didn't ask her to replace it (yeah, i know). I have pretty much been staying with my boyfriend all week, so I haven't seen her all that much recently. All week though, she has been sending me text messages asking me to take her to go shopping (her car is not functioning). Is it just me or is she kind of a mooch??

Make her give you gas money if your taking her shopping or just taxiing her around.


----------

